# Wake on pattern match? How do I do it? Pros and cons?



## cgipson1

With most NIC's, an ARP request to that machines specific IP will wake it.

If you have windows installed on the netbook... typically a Netbios request will do it, as will a "Magic Packet" if the NIC is capable, and you have pattern matching turned on. A bit of research shows that your NIC is supposed to be WOL and Magic packet compatible:

http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=226

You could try this from a windows PC http://www.matcode.com/wol.htm to see if your netbook is Magic Packet compatible also.

I see you have posted this question on about a half dozen forums... hopefully you will get an answer that works.


----------



## Leito360

I thought that a pattern match wasn't the same as a magic packet, even, they gain accaes from different ports.

Do you think that a magic packet could wake up the computer anyway it it's in sleep mode?


----------



## cgipson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leito360*
> 
> I thought that a pattern match wasn't the same as a magic packet, even, they gain accaes from different ports.
> 
> Do you think that a magic packet could wake up the computer anyway it it's in sleep mode?


Magic Packet is typically used by WOL... and your NIC shows to be WOL compliant, even if you have nothing in your Bios about it. Can you do any configuration on your NIC? You might be able to turn it on there.

I don't know if it will work or not.. but worth a try, if you have nothing else that works. Try it internally (LAN) first to see if it works... make sure the ports / protocols are not blocked in any way. Then configure your WAN router to pass that, and try it.

Even a ping to that address could hypothetically wake that system up... haven't ever touched that particular system, so don't know for sure.

Good luck, I hope you get it working!


----------

